# No Performance Gain after Y=Pipe install



## dapinoy (Jun 27, 2005)

I had a Warpspeed Y-Pipe installed this past weekend at a local mufller shop. In the last couple of days, I honestly do not feel any difference at all performance wise. 

Things I have checked or should not be the problem:

New Fuel Filter
Knock Sensor replaced 9 months ago
I always use Chevron 91 Octane gas
Throttle Body cleaned about 6 months ago
No Check Engine light
No Codes on ECU
The only other mod I have is a cone intake filter

The pipe itself is quiet, almost as quiet as stock. No "bees in the can" sounds as others might have experienced. 

Maybe I need a tuneup?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

how many miles have you driven since you had it installed?
it can sometimes take up to 300 miles before the ECU will adjust.


----------



## dapinoy (Jun 27, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> how many miles have you driven since you had it installed?
> it can sometimes take up to 300 miles before the ECU will adjust.


I have driven it about 100 miles. 

Maybe you're right. Maybe it will take some more time for the ECU to adjust. I will check back in a couple of days.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, keep in mind that a y-pipe is usually less than a 10% increase in horsepower and torque, which is not very much for many people's butt dynos. Often the biggest thing I have noticed with a y-pipe installation is that the car does not feel any faster, but the acceleration feels _smoother_.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

also the y-pipe's gains are most felt in the upper rpms around 3.5K and up. Below you wont really feel it as the air flow isnt as restirctive as when you at higher revs. 


also ecu needs time to adjust, taking the terminal off the battery could help speed the process.


----------



## dapinoy (Jun 27, 2005)

OK, it has been close to 200 miles since the install. I think I am starting to feel a difference now, but I was still expecting a bit more. This is based on comments people have made on various Maxima forums and sites on the Internet, saying a Y-Pipe is the best bang for the buck mod, makes a noticeable difference in power(18-20hp), etc, which is why I got it.

My car(97) is an automatic, so maybe a Y-Pipe makes a greater difference on manuals, since as one poster has mentioned, the power is felt over 3500 rpm.

Thanks to all that responded. I initially felt I wasted $200 on this pipe...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

A y-pipe most definitely is not 18-20hp, be it crank or whp... a few freak cars do seem to make that much with an intake/y-pipe combination, but most make more like 10-15fhp/10-15fwtq...


----------

